

 Live map of recent changes to Wikipedia articles - bufo
http://rcmap.hatnote.com/#en

======
lake99
Yikes! This has been a revelation. I had never realized that such a large
portion of the edits are malevolent. Within the first couple of minutes of
using it, I saw someone replace a useful citation URL by a link to Facebook, a
few instances of people inserting random words, etc.

I wonder if Wikipedia has an automated way of dealing with this.

~~~
simonw
It does - Wikipedia has a small army of bots which monitor and in some cases
automatically revert changes.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Bots>

Here are changes made by one of the most active anti-vandalism bots:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/ClueBot_N...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/ClueBot_NG)

------
datahipster
Ha. I actually submitted a same demo 24 hours prior to your posting:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5688411>. At first I was mildly
irritated, thinking that someone rehashed what I cooked up, but after looking
at your repo, I see that you guys have been playing around with this for a few
weeks, so - hooray for simultaneous discovery! :) Anyway, I really do like the
rendering you guys have going on. One other thing you can do is hit the
Wikipedia API to extract out the "coordinates" property for the page that was
updated and show that. Make sure to change any page titles from "Talk/<Page>"
to "<Page>" to pull out more relevant changes.

------
dzent
this is really cool. although seeing a bunch of 503s from their geoip service.
maybe hitting usage limits?

~~~
mhashemi
Backstory here: freegeoip.net has an hourly per-IP limit, so we distributed
the load by doing the geolocation from client browsers. This borked freegeoip
after many hours of Twitter/Ars Technica'ing.

It was a good thing Github got its storage servers back up; we're now running
a local clone of freegeoip, as freegeoip.net smolders.

To freegeoip.net! May it rise again soon.

~~~
mhashemi
(N.B. for returning visitors: The sooner you force-refresh, the sooner
freegeoip.net rises again.)

------
chestnut-tree
This is very cool. It reminds me a bit of the "Watch people shop" feature from
online bookstore bookdepository.co.uk

<http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/live>

The sort of thing you can just sit and watch for ages.

------
acadien
Something almost identical to this was posted 2 or 3 days ago. I can't seem
find to it now, but if I do I'll be sure to link it since maybe you and the
other author would be interested in chatting.

------
MasterScrat
It'd be nice to see the Edit summary of each edit.

------
witek
This is so cool, love it.

